# [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stilllegung meines PCs ..."



## Schasa (18. Dezember 2011)

*Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stilllegung meines PCs ..." *


 *Hallo Leute!*

Bei dem Gedanke, dass ein PC komplett lautlos sein kann, bekommt jeder Silent Freak feuchte Augen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Oder?_

Der Stand von Nofen (jetzt "Nofan") hat mich schon zur Cebit 2011 magisch angezogen und ich habe mich mit Infomaterial eingedeckt.
 
Hier eines meiner Cebit Videos:
NOFEN / NOFAN CS-60 CR-100A P-400A CEBIT 2011 - YouTube Zu sehen:
CR-100A (CPU-Kühler)
P-400A (Netzteil)
CS-60 (Micro ATX Tower) ​Da für mich ein möglichst geräuscharmer PC immer an erster Stelle steht, kam mir der Lesertest hier im Forum in Zusammenarbeit mit PC-Cooling sehr gelegen!
 

 Testen durfte ich das *Nofan Set PC-A43*.
Das *PC-A40* testet *S!lent dob* für euch.

 Da ich „nur“ das kleinere Set zur Verfügung habe, konnte ich leider mein Core 2 Sys inkl. Grafikkarte nicht für den Test nutzen.
 

 *Testsystem:*CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
 MB: MSI 785GM-E51 (Micro-ATX) Test mit Onboard HD 4200
 RAM: 4GB DDR3 RAM (G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)
 Lüfter: KEINE
​
 *Vorstellung NOFAN:*
 Für den größten Teil von uns, dürfte die Firma Nofan eher unbekannt sein. Das Unternehmen aus Korea wurde, nach eigenen Angaben, im August 2010 gegründet. Mit ihren Produkten wird das Ziel verfolgt, PCs komplett ohne aktive Belüftung betreiben zu können. Das beinhaltet auch der Werbeslogan _*„No fan no noise“*_ der überall auf dem Verpackungsmaterial und der Hardware zu finden ist. Außerdem wird damit geworben, dass der PC nicht mehr verstaubt. (Aufgrund der kurzen Laufzeit meines Testsystems kann ich dazu keine Aussagen machen.) Dadurch sollen die Temperaturen dauerhaft stabil bleiben. Allerdings vergleicht Nofan hierbei seinen CPU-Kühler CR-100A nur mit dem Intel-Stock Kühler. ^^
 So jetzt einige Worte zur Hardware:
 

 *Unboxing:*

 In der Verpackung wurden geliefert:- Ein Gehäuse mit der Bezeichnung *CS-60*. Zusätzlich Montagematerial.
 - Dazu ein schon vorinstalliertes Netzteil *P-400A*.
 - Und natürlich das „Meisterwerk“, der „Monster“-Kühler: *CR-100A *in einem Karton.
 (Lag bei mir einfach im inneren des Towers. Der Karton hatte leichte Schäden durch den Transport.)
​

*Verpackung:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPpPfSRkA-s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qHyBZBI3sk
 Im Video seht ihr den Karton mit den Werbeslogans der Firma Nofan. Außerdem sind die technischen Daten sowie die Abmessungen angegeben.
 Hier ein paar Bilder, wer das Video nicht anschauen möchte:

*Bilder:* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Montagematerial:*
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxvi1keQE5Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLQR5VlZV-U

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

 Es ist alles dabei, was man braucht inklusive einiger Ersatzteile.- 5 Schrauben und Gewindestifte als Halterung für den CPU-Kühler
 - Intel-Backplate und 4 Sonderhalterungen für die Gewindestangen
 - 5 Fixierschrauben mit Metallfeder zur Befestigung des CPU-Kühlers
 - Wärmeleitpaste mit Pinsel (erinnert mich irgendwie an Tipp-Ex^^)
 - 6 entkoppelte Halteklammern zum Einschub von 3,5“ Laufwerken in den SSD/HDD-Käfig     + 12 Schrauben / 5 Schrauben zur Befestigung einer SSD
 - 9 Schrauben fürs Mainboards + 1x Abstandshalter
 - 4 verklebbare Plastikclips für das Kabelmanagement
 - Netzkabel
 - Bedienungsanleitung (siehe Video)
 - 1x Gummibärchen (existieren leider nicht mehr!)
 + 1x PC-Cooling Kugelschreiber
 + 1x PC-Cooling Aufkleber
​*Gehäuse:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGHZd5nvsZk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KghmKONZg0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeHGXiNF4dk
 
Die Optik des µATX-Gehäuses, mit dem langweiligen Namen CS-60, ist Geschmackssache. Etwas dezenter hätte auch gereicht.
 Es handelt sich um ein modifiziertes _*In Win Dragon Slayer*_, welches seiner Lüfter und der Staubfilter beraubt wurde.

 Außerdem wurde das blau beleuchtete Nofen/Nofan Logo an der Front angebracht. Die Abmessungen betragen 180x410x425mm bei 4,2kg.
 An der Front befinden sich 3 USB-Anschlüße, davon unterstützt einer USB 3.0. Ebenso ist ein Mic und ein Kopfhöreranschluss vorhanden.
 Die Front ist komplett entfernbar. Ebenso lassen sich 4 Teile einzeln entfernen, für den Einbau der Festplatten und Laufwerke.
 Luftöffnungen sind in fast alle Richtungen vorhanden, was wohl auch Sinn der Sache ist.

 Lüfter _*könnte*_ man einige verbauen (Vorn: 1x80 1x120/140, Seite: 4x120, Hinten: 1x92, Oben: 1x120/140). Dazu kommt noch eine Luftöffnung im Boden des Gehäuses für das Netzteil.
​ Die Verarbeitung ist eher unteres Niveau und kann z.Bsp. nicht mit der des Xigmatek Asgard mithalten (subjektiv eingeschätzt). Schon nach kurzer Zeit lassen sich die Seitenwände nicht mehr so einfach schließen, da sich schon die Nasen bzw. die Aufnahmen dafür verbogen hatten. Und ja, ich bin kein Grobmotoriker!! Das Blech scheint nicht sehr dick/haltbar zu sein. Ebenso würde ich den einfachen Plastikhebeln keine schwere Grafikkarte anvertrauen wollen. Scharfe Kanten findet man nirgends, was aber eigentlich schon Standard sein sollte. Positiv aufgefallen ist, dass man ungenutzte Kabel in den Bereich zwischen Mainboardhalter und rechter Außenwand verschwinden lassen kann.

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Schasa (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*

*Netzteil:*

Zum Netzteil kann ich nicht viel sagen. Das P-400A sagt ja auch nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Absolut unhörbar!
  Technische Daten:
 160x150x86mm, 3kg, Active PFC, 80+Bronze 86%, 400W max. 530W PEAK, 1x PCIe 6 Pin, *passiv gekühlt!
*
 Vermutlich handelt es sich auch hier um keine Eigenentwicklung von Nofan. Im Vergleich zum _*FSP Fortron-Source Zen 400W*_ unterscheidet es sich nur in der Farbgebung.

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
CPU-Kühler:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LUwBajXVLM
 
Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Grund des Tests. Dem CR-100A.
 Am besten ihr schaut euch die  Bilder einfach mal an. Beim Auspacken hat man sicher einen  „Boah“-Effekt. Rein optisch um einiges auffälliger als z.Bsp. ein  Megahalems oder Mugen 2 und mit nichts zu vergleichen, was jemals zu  kaufen war!
​Mit 763  Gramm Gewicht ist er noch vergleichsweise leicht, wenn man bedenkt,  dass wir von immerhin 22,2cm Durchmesser und einer Höhe von 13,2cm  sprechen. Es ist nur logisch, dass hier nicht alles Kupfer ist was  glänzt!
 Der Kühler besteht aus einem  Sockel mit 4 Heatpipes (Kupfer vernickelt). Diese bilden einen Ring mit  denen dann die unzähligen Aluminium“bügel“ (ca. 1mm) direkten Kontakt  haben. Dieses Konstrukt nennt Nofan „Icepipes“.
​Der CR-100A ist für 100W freigegeben. Bitte bedenkt das beim Kauf eures CPUs!
 

 Unterstützt werden laut Bedienungsanleitung folgende Sockel:
 1155, 1156, 775, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3
​Allerdings  werden bei Weitem nicht alle Mainboards unterstützt. Auch hier müsst  ihr euch vorher auf der Homepage genau informieren. Der Grund liegt in  der Position des Sockels und der Höhe der verbauten MB-Kühler.
​*Hinweis: Der CR-100A blockiert in jedem Fall den 1. PCIe Slot!*  In meinem Fall den einzigen Slot der mir zur Verfügung stand. Deswegen  konnten keine Spiele-Tests durchgeführt werden (HD 4200).

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​

 *Installation:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LORcjHTNSw
 
Die Installation der Komponenten ist recht einfach und vom Prinzip her  nicht anders als bei der Verwendung herkömmlicher Luftkühler. Wie man  ein Mainboard einbaut etc. sollte eigentlich bekannt sein. Die SSD/HDD  wird mit zwei Halteklammern verschraubt und in den ausziehbaren Käfig  geklickt.
 Für die Verwendung des  CPU-Kühlers auf einem AM3 Board benötigt man die originale  Sockel-Halterung, falls noch vorhanden. (Viel Spaß beim Suchen!) Auf  diese werden mit etwas längeren Schrauben die 4 Gewindestifte  aufgeschraubt. Der CPU-Kühler wird zuletzt mithilfe von 4  Fixierschrauben (mit Feder) festgeschraubt. Bei Unklarheiten schaut euch  das Video an.

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Temperaturen:
*Nach ca. 2h *Prime95* In-Place Large FFTs erreiche ich folgende Temperaturen (18°C Raumtemp.):
​HardwareMonitor:

 CPU: 51°C
 HDD: 25°C
 MB Sensor 1: 57°C
 MB Sensor 2: 43°C

 Infrarotthermometer:

 CPU-Kühler an der Sockelrückseite: 32°C
 Heatpipes in der Nähe des Sockels: 40°C
 Bauteile in der Nähe des Sockels: 48-53°C
 Chipsatz: 49°C und 45°C
 Netzteil passiv Kühler unten: 30°C
 RAM: 47°C

 Interessant ist, dass die CPU  Temperatur relativ schnell wieder sinkt. Von 51°C auf 24°C in nur 9  Minuten (30°C werden schon nach 3min erreicht)!​*Idle* hab ich ca. 23-24°C CPU Temperatur bei 18°C Raumtemperatur.
​Im *3D-Spiel* Need for Speed World erreiche ich folgende Temperaturen:CPU: 44°C
 HDD: 22°C
 MB Sensor 1: 50°C
 MB Sensor 2: 44°C
​Auf  einen Test mit installierten Gehäuselüfter habe ich verzichtet, da das  am Prinzip des Produkts eindeutig vorbei geht. Wer das möchte besorgt  sich einen viel günstigeren Scythe Mugen 2 und kühlt den @ 800rpm.
​ 
 *Nachteile:*  Wie schon genannt belegt der CR-100A den PCIe-Slot. Bei einem µATX ist  das meist der einzige Slot der zur Verfügung steht. Bei ATX Boards ist  der 2. Slot auch meist nur als PCIe 8x ausgeführt. Für einen Gamer-PC  disqualifiziert sich das getestete Set PC-A43 von Nofan! Auch das Set  PC-A40 im ATX-Format ist ein Gamer-PC nicht sinnvoll. Eine  leistungsstarke passive Grafikkarte, wie z.Bsp. die PowerColor Radeon HD  6850 SCS3, ist praktisch nicht komplett passiv kühlbar. Schwächere  Grafikkarten sind für die meisten von uns eher uninteressant. Daher sehe  ich den Einsatzbereich eher als Büro-PC, oder als HTPC.
​

 *Fazit:* Endlich ist ein 0dB(A)-PC möglich! Und das ist echt eine gute Neuigkeit!!
​ Wem  der Preis von aktuell 350€ und die Anschaffung einer SSD nicht zuviel  ist, der sollte zuschlagen! Für Silent-Fanatiker im Büro oder auch als  HTPC im Wohnzimmer ist das Set perfekt geeignet und auch konkurrenzlos.
​ Ich  musste während des Test auf meine Grafikkarte verzichten und habe  schnell gemerkt, dass ich Stille gegen Leistung getauscht hatte. Wer,  wie ich, regelmäßig seine Grafikkarte benötigt wird wohl oder übel bei  der bewährten Luftkühlung bleiben und etwas Geld in laufruhige Lüfter  investieren. Nebenbei spart man fast 350€.
​ Wer  nur selten spielt oder einen etwas stärkeren HTPC aufbaut, der könnte  sich das Set PC-A40 (ATX) genauer anschauen und eine passive Grafikkarte  wie z.Bsp. die Gigabyte Radeon HD 5750 Silent Cell einsetzen, die von Nofan empfohlen wird. (Tipp: Der Nachfolger 6750 ist günstiger!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmDjQk2wXDQ 
​Schasa für PCGHX

Test erstellt mit Hilfe von:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schasa (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* PS: Kann mir jemand erklären, warum in meinem 3. Beitrag die Bilder angezeigt werden und bei den ersten Beiden NICHT? PN an mich bitte!!*

*Änderungen:
*- Videos korrekt benannt
- alle Videos online!


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*

Sehr coole Sache, muss ich sagen. Du hast dir echt Mühe gegeben, mit dem Text und den Videos (von denen ich mir noch nicht alle angeschaut habe). Ich finde das Thema durchaus interessant, nur ist mir das insgesamt leider einfach zu teuer und zu aufwändig. Außerdem würde meine Radeon 4870 so ganz ohne Lüfter wohl nicht lange überleben ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Sanyassin (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*

Schicker Review.

Das Gehäuse ist ein INwin-Gehäuse, das ich persönlich auch für nur eingeschränkt tauglich halte. Allerdings ist das gehäuse mit den perforierten Seientwänden auf den NOFAN-Kühler ausgelegt.

Ein Blick in ide Kompabilitätsliste von NOfan zeigt auch auf, dass das System nicht für einen Gamer-PC ausgelegt sein kann.

Für den Silent-Betrieb im Büro oder auch als Media-PC im Wohnzmmer ist das Produkt auch für mich erste Wahl.

Dake, dass Du eienn test gemacht hast, der nciht unbedingt populär ist. Ein Lichtblick ..


----------



## S!lent dob (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*

Sehr schönes Review. Wie ich neidvoll zugeben muß um längen besser wie meins (ATX Version des Towers).
Wir haben aber anscheinend mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen, wie z.b dem Belegen des 1. PCIe Slots (Bei mir gings nur grade so) und der beschädigten Verpackung.


----------



## Schasa (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Nofan PC-A43 oder "Die Stillegung meines PCs ..."*

Danke für das Lob!
Wenn ich jetzt noch die Bilder im Test angezeigt bekomme, bin ich zufrieden! 

---



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Belegen des 1. PCIe Slots (Bei mir gings nur grade so)



... dabei ist bei dir noch Platz! 
Mit meinem Mainboard ist eine externe GraKa nicht nutzbar, es sei denn ihr wendet Gewalt an. Dann wird der CPU-Kühler aber mit Sicherheit nach oben gedrückt.


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Dezember 2011)

Jop, der Kühler ist super, wenn man ihn in die Peripherie sauber reinbekommt


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

ich würd den pci-e slot für die grafikkarte mit einer raisercard weiter nach unten verlegen.
DeLOCK PCIe x16 flexibel Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Dezember 2011)

Was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## muckelpupp (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Schasa, danke für den tollen Test! 
Hab dir 4 Sterne gegeben, da die Typo imhO zu groß und das Layout noch nicht 100% ist. Aber das ist Ansichtssache. Ansonsten: Super gemacht!

Finde es ein interessantes Produkt, besonders den CPU-Kühler, um den es sich ja alles dreht, und bin gespannt, ob es den CR-100A irgendwann auch separat zu kaufen geben wird?! Das kleinere Modell, den CR-95A verwende ich derzeit als Grundlage für ein 'no fan' system, das gerade in der Entstehungsphase ist. Aber dies hat 'nur' 19 cm Durchmesser, und der 100'er gut 22 cm!


----------



## Schasa (11. Januar 2012)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hab dir 4 Sterne gegeben, da die Typo imhO zu groß und das Layout noch nicht 100% ist.



Aufgrund deines Hinweises, habe ich meinen Test mal im Internet Explorer angeschaut. Die Schriftgröße war echt viel zu groß. Komischerweise wurde im Firefox alles viel kleiner dargestellt!?
Dieses Problem sollte jetzt gefixt sein!

Wie ich allerdings die Bilder eingebunden bekomm, weiß ich immer noch nicht. Auch die Admins hier können nicht helfen... 

Vielen Dank fürs Feedback!


----------

